# fruit omlette



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Just made a fruit omlette. Was surprisingly nice.

6 eggs, few spoons on splenda whisked up.

Poured it into the pan then when it had started to cook I threw a load of blueberrys in and finished it off under the grill so it rose and went fluffy.

Drizzled some honey over it.

Made a nice change


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

first time iv heard of this but sound suprisingly good


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sounds good


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

It did taste better than expected. Only made it cos the berries were goin off and I have so many eggs that if it was rank I would of dumped it and made a cheese omlette instead lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Right, I'll be making this this week. Cheers babexx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Want!!!

Sounds lovely x x


----------



## Merlin (Sep 10, 2012)

Never heard of fruit omelet before but will definitely try this as I am sure it will be great for health. Thinking of using my favorite fruits in omelet and will share my recipe with you guys later. Fruits are great and we must add 2 servings if fruits in our daily meals.


----------



## infocus (Jun 12, 2009)

I've done 4 v large whole eggs mashed a banana in and then chucked a load of cinnamon in. Makes a change.


----------

